# Please help identify this finish



## jpmassey (Jan 27, 2013)

I've spent a couple years working in a custom cabinet shop, but we only did the woodwork. Thus, I'm a newb when it comes to finishing. I'm doing a kitchen for my house now, and will be doing everything myself. I found a picture of a finish I'd like to duplicate. Can anyone identify the finish/process?

It appears to be quarter sawn white oak, with hardly any color, but a very defined grain.


----------



## ClintSearl (Dec 8, 2011)

It appears to have been stained and topped with a low sheen lacquer clear coat. Anything more specific than that would be pure speculation.


----------



## wormil (Nov 19, 2011)

Looks like the grain has been filled with something dark, hard to say about the final finish.


----------



## huff (May 28, 2009)

It does look like they might of used a dark filler in the grain and you could use a Dull Rub Pre-catalyzed lacquer (around a 15 sheen), gives you the protection without the shine.


----------



## CharlesNeil (Oct 21, 2007)

if you read the thread " stain wont take "down about 1/2 way we talk about asphaltum, a stain made from basically a sort of tar, its been around for eons, I would suspect if you gave it a try then wiped it off the surface with some mineral spirits you would be quite close, this is similar to a pickleing process which is usually done with a white paint or stain,

you may want to do a first coat of oil, like a good oil/varnish a thin one like formbys or similar, this will prevent the stain from biting in hard and make it easier to wipe the surface off, just go easy and watch for wipe marks,


----------



## Cosmicsniper (Oct 2, 2009)

Yeah, this is a beautiful look. I concur with Charles…likely pickled with Asphaltum.


----------



## ScottinTexas (Jan 24, 2013)

Like others have noted, looks like a dark pore filler to intentionally show up. Anyone know the name of this technique? My dad has spoken of a similar technique where you paint some open pore wood (I think) and then come back and fill in with some white stuff - I will have to ask him about that. It looks really neat.


----------



## CharlesNeil (Oct 21, 2007)

Scottin its called pickleing ( sp) , became poplar in the 90's, you could use white or any other color of latex paint wipe it on then wipe it off letting it hang in the pores and some would leave a light tint of the color on the surface


----------



## RussellAP (Feb 21, 2012)

If it is Asphaltum, how'd they keep it out of those saw marks?

That's a joke BTW.


----------



## ClintSearl (Dec 8, 2011)

C'mon guys; it's obviously a production piece out of a commercial shop, which is unlikely to use something as archaic and fussy/messy as asphaltum. It's a straight stain and clear coat, without a filler.


----------



## DS (Oct 10, 2011)

First off, it looks like rift-cut Oak, (hence the bold radial figure), which is NOT typical of a production piece. That makes me think perhaps it might be fumed with ammonia-no stain at all.


----------



## joeyinsouthaustin (Sep 22, 2012)

*DS* IMO quarter sawn. To get the heavy figuring from the medullary rays, (flecking etc.) it is likely quarter sawn. Rift sawn has the same characteristics, but is cut further from the hart, where the rays are most prevelant, and has less prominent features. 
Although I doubt it is the case here, I have friends using "torching" to get effects like this. Burning the surface with mapp torches, and then sanding the wood back, leaving the dark grain, like staining and wiping fast, then sanding.


----------



## ScottinTexas (Jan 24, 2013)

Thanks, Charles. I was pleased to see you here. I appreciate your videos. I still have a lot to watch.


----------



## pjones46 (Mar 1, 2011)

JP….
Look at this link to American Woodworker .

I think this will give you some insight as to the steps which you can try on scrap.

PJ


----------



## ScottinTexas (Jan 24, 2013)

Wow - PJ - thanks for the link. I think I could enjoy just finishing.


----------



## pjones46 (Mar 1, 2011)

@ ScottinTexas….
This may also be of interest to you…read my Blog: Finishing Tips #4: Gel Stain & Gel Varnish.

Have some fun with it, I am, and I hate to finish.

pj


----------



## TCCcabinetmaker (Dec 14, 2011)

Seasoned wood tends to have some differences in color verses

That said, this is not the case here, if you look at the panel, in the upper right hand corner you can see a rookies mistake, a rag smudge.. It has been stained or dyed with an aniline dye, probably somewhere along the lines of a dark walnut, it will take heavy in the grain, but not on the surface.

If I were making this piece I would probably use a pigment stain such as cabot, because it's easier to leave a heavier coat on the wood which will add a brownish hue to the wood. Then I'd finish it with lacquer.

P.s that's not saw marks, it's the wood grain, it's quarter sawn, which is kinda tricky to carve fyi.


----------



## Brobab (Jan 15, 2013)

Here is another good link that details various ways to approximate this look:

Edited to remove the link - sorry, when I read it more closely, it said not reproducible in any form without permission - so just being safe and respectful. Google "mission finish oak Jewitt" and you will find what I am referring to.


----------



## pjones46 (Mar 1, 2011)

@Brobab:

The Sample 6. (Similar to "Limestone" Finish) on that link looked like what jp was looking for with exception to the finish.

By the way, thanks for the link.

pj


----------

